# Export von Jar File mit JDBC Treiber



## michi89 (22. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
ich verwende Eclipse und habe ein kleine Tool geschrieben mit dem ich auf eine AS400 mittles JDBC Treiber zugreife. Soweit funktioniert alles (Verbindung etc.)
Wenn ich jedoch Export (Jar File) mache Funktioniert der Teil mit dem JDBC Treiber nicht mehr. Ich gehe davon aus , dass der Treiber nicht mit exportiert wird und somit das keine Verbindung hergestellt wird.
Welchen Weg muss ich nehmen damit der Treiber auch beim Exportiertem Jar File funktioniert ?


----------



## Ebenius (23. Apr 2009)

Wie das Problem gelöst wird, hängt davon ab, wie die Anwendung verteilt werden soll. 

Handelt es sich beispielsweise um eine Anwendung die über Java Webstart™ verteilt wird, dann würde man wahrscheinlich zwei JARs (Dein JAR und das des DB-Treibers) benutzen, beide über den Web Server verfügbar machen und im JNLP-File eintragen.

Wird die JAR-Datei auf einem Rechner installiert (zum Beispiel per Installer-Programm), würde man ebenfalls beide JAR-Dateien installieren können. Im Manifest Deiner JAR-Datei würde man dann auf die andere JAR-Datei verweisen.

Soll die JAR-Datei vollständig selbständig sein, dann könnte man FAT-Jar benutzen, oder einige andere Tools mit denen ich mich nicht auskenne, und alle sachen in _ein_ JAR tun. Wie man das bei Applets am besten macht, weiß ich auch nicht.

Das Thema verschiebe ich mal ins richtige Forum.

Ebenius


----------



## michi89 (23. Apr 2009)

mit den FAT -Jar Fat hats geklappt. Danke


----------

